

Neutrinos at CERN are not faster than light - zeratul
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/degrees-of-freedom/2011/10/02/superluminal-neutrinos-would-wimp-out-en-route/

======
bryze
One comment on the site stated that as long as we're using theory to disprove
experimental results, we might as well just republish Einstein's original
paper and call it done. Until someone actually dicovers the source of error
and repeats the experiment, the measurement stands.

